# Boat Sinks off Barnegat Inlet



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Coast Guard rescues 4 people from sinking sailboat in N.J. | NJ.com

I hate to see vessels lost like this. Luckily, no one was hurt

Don't know all the details. Whether or not they were simply too close to the shore heading south, or if they were trying to enter this inlet in some challenging conditions. Clearly, Barnegat is not the place to enter/or be near in the dark in a small craft advisory. It can be tricky on a good day.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Getting my popcorn and a cooler.... let the "quarterbacking" begin....


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

I for one won't be quarterbacking. I just thought since the migration south is still underway..it might be of interest to those transiting the NJ coast. It may take awhile to clear the obstruction.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

one of the reports said it's breaking up on the rocks.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Always sad to see a boat on the bottom.


----------



## HPLou (Feb 25, 2002)

Glad to see nobody got hurt. The real pain is seing a boat break up and go down. Never a good idea to be near the Jersey inlets with their jetties protruding into the ocean and a SCA in effect.


----------



## BlueWaterMD (Oct 19, 2006)

I grew up on Barnegat Bay, and am VERY familiar with that area. There is a large section of rocks BELOW the waterline which extends from the end of the north jetty out to the "Monument." Most of the other inlets in the area have deep water everywhere between the 2 jetties (the whole inlet is the channel). As a result, people in Barnegat for the first time often don't realize there is a separate channel you need to follow. Many people wreck their boats on those rocks each year. I don't understand why they don't just build up the jetty in that area so people could see it.


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 23, 2007)

I too, will refrain from quarterbacking, but will comment that I am familiar with that inlet as well. It does seem that it could have some better engineering applied, or at least some better markings. In any case, it deserves MUCH respect and caution.

I have visited that USCG station, and seen them in action. Its comforting to know that those orange boats and birds are there when you need them! Glad nobody was hurt, except maybe financially.


----------



## reillyjd (Oct 14, 2006)

*Is this the boat involved?*

I note an Alden yawl by the same name was recently restored and launched in New York, with possible plans to sail south this fall. The owner maintained a blog of the restoration's progress. Perhaps not the same vessel, but I fear it is. After reading the blog of the restoration, it is heartbreaking to think of what the skipper went through as the boat foundered, if indeed this is the same boat.

Very pleased to learn that no lives were lost.

Launch the Ode to Joy; A Classic 1960 Alden Yawl


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow. Snake bitten.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

cb32863 said:


> Getting my popcorn and a cooler.... let the "quarterbacking" begin....


Aw, what the hell, I'll give it a whirl...(grin)

First, my Standard Sailing Forum Disclaimer, following the lead of Herman Cain:

"Now, I don't have any _facts_ to back this up, _but_..."



> The following statements neither express nor imply any _criticism, second-guessing, or Monday Morning Quarterbacking_ of the actions of the crew of the sailing vessel ODES TO JOY on Thursday evening whilst attempting to enter Barnegat Inlet... My comments are intended to be taken, in the absence of further details at this time regarding this incident, solely as my best _supposition_ of what _might_ have been _likely_ to have occurred that evening, in an effort to use this incident as a merely cautionary example of the sort of thing that can go wrong at a place like Barnegat... My comments are to be construed as nothing more than a "hunch" about what may have occurred, and are solely reflective of my personal _OPINION_... Said opinions are primarily derived from my personal experience and observation,. Despite the fact I have lived most of my life on Barnegat Bay, and have fished out of both Manasquan and Barnegat Inlets since boyhood, anyone taking these _opinions_ to be either _"informed"_, or constitute anything bearing even the slightest resemblance to _"expertise"_, does so entirely at their own risk... No liability should be implied or assumed in posting the following comments. Additionally, anyone feeling there is no value whatsoever in discussing the potential hazards of a transit of Barnegat Inlet, or this particular incident in the absence of more information than is available at this time, is politely requested to refrain from reading any further&#8230;
> 
> (grin, bigtime)


I think the timimg of this incident/distress call likely says it all, after 1900 on Thursday would have been getting onto pretty much full-on darkness&#8230; Also, we've had a fair amount of fog coming and going along the coast the past week, the visibility in the pic the following morning doesn't look so hot&#8230; Even the fanciest 3-D electronic cartography would be of minimal help at Barnegat, even with local knowledge, entering at night in the fog would be very risky&#8230; I'd want to get inside _really badly_ to make the attempt in heavy fog at night, in anything less than absolutely benign conditions&#8230;

The submerged jetty on the north side is not particularly well-defined on most charts, and would have been well beneath the surface at the stage of the tide that night (about mid-tide, on the flood)&#8230; I think the lighted tower at the end of the visible jetty sometimes further lulls some boaters into thinking that marks the outermost hazard, and this boat likely passed by Manasquan Inlet that afternoon, where it is apparent that is certainly the case (With a swell running, or the tide on the ebb, locals often prefer to cutting around the rocks at Manasquan as closely as you dare, then making a quick sharp turn in).. Such an approach will definitely NOT work at Barnegat, in anything other than a small center console fishing boat, or anything else of similarly shallow draft&#8230; I routinely cut a LOT of corners up and down the East coast, and guys who fish around those rocks insist there is a passage for a deeper draft sailboat through there, but&#8230; maybe in my next life, I'll have the nerve to give it a try&#8230; But, not in this life, that's one corner I don't have the nerve to cut closer than about the second pair of fairway buoys in from the sea buoy...

Older, submerged jetties pose a similar risk at several inlets along the East coast - Ocean City, MD, Winyah Bay Entrance, Charleston, Savannah River, and St Mary's Entrance, to name the most obvious&#8230; Absolutely boggles the mind that their furthest seaward projections are not marked more conspicuously, especially by lighted aids at night&#8230; The end of the north jetty at St Mary's is the only one that comes to mind, that has a lighted buoy positioned near the end of the jetty&#8230; The submerged rocks at Barnegat are not even marked with true nav aids, but rather usually small unlit buoys similar to the type that usually mark "No Wake Zones", or similar&#8230;

After the loss of the s/v MORNING DEW and the death of the 4 aboard after hitting the jetty at Charleston back in the 90's, I thought for sure something would FINALLY be done about marking the end of the jetties that become awash at high tide with a light of a more distinguishing characteristic than the line of nav aids that define the entrance channel - something like a yellow strobe, or similar&#8230; One would think in the wake of a $35 million lawsuit brought against the CG in the wake of that incident, and the litany of recommendations made by the NTSB investigation, at least _some_ attention might have been given to better identifying submerged jetties to mariners, but apparently not&#8230;

Absolutely heartbreaking, the loss of a beauty like ODE TO JOY so shortly after such an effort given to her restoration&#8230; Just one more reminder, bad things can happen entering small boat inlets/harbors at night&#8230;


----------



## Plumbean (Dec 17, 2009)

When I look at the NOAA chart for Barnegat Inlet, it shows the lighted buoy out at the end of the submerged part of the north jetty, so you would have to cut inside it in order to ground on the submerged jetty when arriving from the north. Am I missing something?


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

Very sad about this boat. Hope they can somehow salvage her. One thing that may be helpful to some are .jpg images you can save from Google Earth photos. I have a folder of printouts of all the E.Coast inlets which sometimes give a pretty clear picture of what is not on charts. They can even be calibrated to work with chartplotters. They are often outdated but still give a good idea of what an inlet actually looks like.

















These are Barnegat--obviously a nasty spot.


----------



## GMC (Sep 14, 2009)

It does look like it was the Ode To Joy from other paper reports. Owner had restored wonderfully and launched on the Hudson in late September according to his blog. Looks like a lot of sweat and love went into getting it ready. My condolences to him. Glad everyone is safe.


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

So what did he on the photo's above? I'm not familar with the area.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

Has anyone been arrested, gotten drunk, or pooped in a cop car yet??


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

WouldaShoulda said:


> Has anyone been arrested, gotten drunk, or pooped in a cop car yet??


So far no "yuck light" can's have been found at the scene...


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

smurphny said:


> ...One thing that may be helpful to some are .jpg images you can save from Google Earth photos. I have a folder of printouts of all the E.Coast inlets which sometimes give a pretty clear picture of what is not on charts. They can even be calibrated to work with chartplotters. *They are often outdated* but still give a good idea of what an inlet actually looks like...


The outdated part is worth emphasizing. These satellite pics can give a general idea of the area, but boaters are also well advised to heed the warning on Note C of NOAA's chart for this area:


> Buoys in these channels are not charted because they are moved frequently. Hydrography in Barnegat Inlet is not shown due to its continually shifting nature.


----------



## RichH (Jul 10, 2000)

The problem with most less than Class A inlets is that the buoyage is moved frequently and the NOAA charts only reflect 'greyed out' areas of the inlet. 

In the computer age with instant 'net access it wouldnt be 'all that hard' for the CG/NOAA to compile the exact buoyage / hazzard and list such info on 'temporary' charts that would be helpful and increase SAFETY. The only agencies that do issue inlet condition / buoyage is via private enterprise (such a whitesound press, etc.) and those are 'hard copy' which are instantly obsolete at the next buoy changes .... but still INFINITELY better than the 'greyed out' NOAA charts. Worse yet the 'greyed out' areas of charts containing inlets are always at low resolution, low magnification on even the standard issue NOAA charting. "local knowledge" just doesnt cut it in the 'information age'.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

RichH said:


> ...In the computer age with instant 'net access it wouldnt be 'all that hard' for the CG/NOAA to compile the exact buoyage / hazzard and list such info on 'temporary' charts that would be helpful and increase SAFETY...


I'll take it one step further. AIS technology was designed with the capability to transmit "virtual buoys" that could be relocated or otherwise modified in real time. USCG could easily transmit these signals through their repeating towers.

All it takes is money, which is sure to become harder to come by going forward.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

This is really heart wrenching. The Ode to Joy site just exudes a sense that here is an owner who loves his boat. In this electronic age it seems stunning how quickly a search can turn up a float plan of sorts.....

"I can report the Alden Challenger is a great pleasure to sail, tracks well, accelerates quickly even in light air, hands off steering once sails are trimmed, turns a tight radius, settles quickly into easy motion when hove to, and glides forever when turned into the wind. Now, I am ready for longer sails, overnighter, perhaps dare I say it, _*a late fall cruise to Annapolis and back...*_I am going to enjoy this part."

Jeff


----------



## gucio123456 (Oct 1, 2011)

so sad to see


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Jeff_H said:


> This is really heart wrenching. The Ode to Joy site just exudes a sense that here is an owner who loves his boat. In this electronic age it seems stunning how quickly a search can turn up a float plan of sorts.....
> 
> "I can report the Alden Challenger is a great pleasure to sail, tracks well, accelerates quickly even in light air, hands off steering once sails are trimmed, turns a tight radius, settles quickly into easy motion when hove to, and glides forever when turned into the wind. Now, I am ready for longer sails, overnighter, perhaps dare I say it, _*a late fall cruise to Annapolis and back...*_I am going to enjoy this part."
> 
> Jeff


Yes, I found that blog and wondered if it was the same vessel. I went through the blog posts and photos. This vessel was painstakingly restored. I think I remember reading that the masts were laying underwater at the yard during Irene, and survived.

It is heart wrenching. The only consolation is that everyone was taken off safely.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

RhythmDoctor said:


> The outdated part is worth emphasizing. These satellite pics can give a general idea of the area, but boaters are also well advised to heed the warning on Note C of NOAA's chart for this area:


Of course. Some of the Google images are YEARS out of date and the resolution is not fine enough see buoys anyway but they do give an overall picture of what you may be getting into. Some people are using these in remote areas where printed charts may be 100 years out of date.

When heading south (drawing close to 6'), I make sure to choose a weather window to avoid these NJ inlets and make it to Delaware Bay, although Cape May Inlet is straight forward enough if weather is good. Would never attempt with poor visibility/at night. At night, even inlets you are familiar with can be confusing.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Plumbean said:


> When I look at the NOAA chart for Barnegat Inlet, it shows the lighted buoy out at the end of the submerged part of the north jetty, so you would have to cut inside it in order to ground on the submerged jetty when arriving from the north. Am I missing something?


So much for Local Knowledge, I suppose... (grin) My apologies, I did a rather poor job of describing what I meant, there. I'll plead the excuse of the lateness of the hour of my posting, and the fact that I had raised a glass or 2 too many last night, to the memory of Indy Champion Dan Wheldon...

The outermost portion of the north jetty has been reduced to somewhat of a pile of rubble by the wave action over recent years. For years the light on the jetty had been a more substantial tower, which eventually was at risk of toppling over, and was eventually replaced with a light on a single pole driven into the bottom, rather than mounted on top of the rocks... But, if you look closely at the pic below, you can see it is placed slightly to the outside of the rocks...










Add the fact that the channel normally favors the N side to a considerable degree - there is usually a lighted green buoy just inside the jetties, often placed about 2/3 of the way across the inlet towards the N side... From there on in, the channel run quite close to the rocks, generally closer than the red course line below would indicate...










My impression has always been that as the end of the jetty has been broken down, there is a significant amount of underwater obstruction from the debris extending a bit more to seaward... It can certainly appear that way from the visible wave action there in certain conditions, and friends who fish around the rocks there believe there are rocks that extend slightly further out... I'll take their word for it, I've no inclination to investigate that any more closely...


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Very sad to see.

I have transited Barnegat Inlet over 150 times in many differening conditions. I also lived at the South Jersey Shore for 18 years before moving to the Chesapeake 12 years ago.

I always warn boaters that this inlet above all other jettied inlets in NJ is far away the most trecherous and dangerous. The large body of water behind it draining seaward ( Barnegat Bay) on the ebb tide can create a 3-5 knot current easily as it gets squeezed between the rock jetties. Cape May, Atlantic City are safe. Barnegat is not. Add to it the shoal on the inside of the south jetty starting ahlfway down it forces you to hug the north jetty rocks. As if this not enough the depth approaching the inlet from the sea are shallow on either side of the markers starting about 1/4 mile out. I recommend to al coming in this inlet do not short cut it like Atlantic City and acpe May and Manesquan. Start out almost at the Bell Bouy and come right down the straightaway. The shoals on either side will often cause the swells to break and roll across this inlet especially on the outgoing ebb tide and South east or northeast winds.

This is one inlet I avoid at night as I want to see my way in here. Caharts are no good nor are pictures as the sands shift and the breakers vary according to wind direction or tides. This must be seen with the naked eye to ascertain the safety of approaching or avoidance. 

The channel in is quite tricky as I have said. After you transit very close to the north jetty, you dog leg hard left accross the back of the inlet with the tide running cureent running abeam with 3 ft on your inland side of water. This inlet is not for the faint of heart and in no way will I Monday morning quarterback here. Suffice to say even with over 150 trips I woulkd not attempt in the dark under any circumstances.

Good bless the sailors that they were saved. Kudos to the CG for the rescue. Every year there are numerous rescures in this inlet. Stay away at night and in Northeastern. Stay a way and live to see another day.

Dave


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

About 28 years ago I took my Hunter 27 out the Barnegat inlet for the day. This is before they 'fixed' it! On the way out we had the sails up the engine running, all hatches sealed, life jackets and lanyards on. A small runabout with 3 adults and two small children, no life jackets on passed us going out. We had a fine day out on the ocean. Coming back in we were again prepared for the worst. Suddenly we heard this roar, and heading towards us was this huge breaking wave! My friend asked me what was going to happen. I said I didn't know, but I was pretty sure we were going to get wet! The wave came up under us and boiled all around the stern as we surfed into the inlet for probably a hundred yards, but no water came into the boat. Then it was gone and we motored on in. I have always wondered about the sai... idiots in the small boat!

Gary H. Lucas


----------



## neverknow (Feb 2, 2011)

Barnegat inlet - Google Maps

You can zoom in and see the light plus the channel on the north side.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

The owner has posted a remarkably sober and candid account of what happened here:

How it Happened

Damn, I wish they had been able to drive it up on the beach, I could definitely get onboard with a Michael Calabrese-style rescue effort for this gentleman...

He'll sail again some day, you can tell...


----------



## LandLocked66c (Dec 5, 2009)

Man, that would suck! Mistaken buoys for the inlet. 

Sounds eerily similar to what may have happened to Rule 62. Seasickness and unfamiliarity with the waters...


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

That was a good post by the owner, very candid and informative. We've all been there... wanting to get in. Makes a good case for radar. A couple of years ago the fog closed in thick as pea soup on my way through the Cape Cod Canal. Even in a seemingly easy situation like this, radar showing landforms takes out the guesswork and takes the white out of the knuckles.


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

smurphny said:


> ...Makes a good case for radar...Even in a seemingly easy situation like this, radar showing landforms takes out the guesswork and takes the white out of the knuckles.


I don't have radar, so please explain to me how it would have detected a submerged jetty.


----------



## smurphny (Feb 20, 2009)

RhythmDoctor said:


> I don't have radar, so please explain to me how it would have detected a submerged jetty.


Radar gives you an accurate picture of the shoreline you're approaching. In approaching an inlet, radar shows the boat's position relative to the profile of the land (and other boats). With a chart to compare with, you know where you are. In this case, a radar display would have told them they were too far inshore. The submerged section is shown on all the charts. Trying to navigate close in with poor visibility and attempting to picture where you are is guesswork without a sure visual fix. It is easy to get turned around and be far from where you think you are. All the electronic gizmos: radar, GPS, LORAN, RDF, depthfinders are nav tools that can help in obtaining a fix. When all else fails, listening for the waves breaking on shore works also.


----------



## neverknow (Feb 2, 2011)

Here's a copy of the txt from his post.
_
I am owner and skipper of sunken vessel Ode to Joy. I came across this thread today, and thank you for the knowledgable and kind remarks. As a mariner, I offer this explanation that you may learn from my mistake.

We arrived at Barnegat Inlet from North about 430 pm, last Thursday after long day sailing down from NYC. Winds were easterly, moderate 10-15 knots, lumpy rough seas, mist and light rain. Low tide, just before slack. In last 30 minutes before arrival, visibility decreased to less than 1 mile as fog thickened, and we dropped all sail but a heavily reefed jib and proceeded under power.

We had paper charts, handheld GPS, and electronic charts on Ipad. All placed us at Barnegat. No radar or chartplotter. We were close inshore, moving cautiously, 4 knots and saw rocks of North Jetty dead ahead in heavy fog. Steered offshore to find entrance markers and lost sight of land. No longer any sight of North, South Jetty, land or markers. Then saw two marks dead ahead in fog. Captain made error of making these marks fit his mental picture: entrance markers. These were not the entrance markers, but were white buoys over submerged North jetty, not shown on my (old) paper charts. Went between the marks and struck the submerged portion of North jetty at 5 knots. Engine stopped and water rose quickly. Ground off the North rocks and carried into the inlet, and attempted to sail in under jib. Water gained quickly. Made Mayday call, Coast Guard responded with amazing speed and professionalism, crew left foundering boat carrying nothing. Boat was carried to rocks of South jetty, settled by the stern until only masts were visible, and quickly began to break apart in waves on the rocks. All crew performed with poise in a moment of great uncertainty. We are much in debt to the response of the US Coast Guard crew at Barnegat Light.

Accident was due to inexperience of skipper, crucial mistake in identifying channel markers, urge to complete voyage to known difficult port in marginal conditions to arrive at destination at stated time, compounded by bad visibility, and low tide. Fatigue of crew due to seasickness was a factor in judgement and in desire to make port. _


----------



## btrayfors (Aug 25, 2006)

The owner/skipper's frank evaluation of causality was refreshing (unlike Rule 62). So very sorry for the loss of this wonderful vessel.

Here's what the owner/skipper said, _"Accident was due to inexperience of skipper, crucial mistake in identifying channel markers, urge to complete voyage to known difficult port in marginal conditions to arrive at destination at stated time, compounded by bad visibility, and low tide. Fatigue of crew due to seasickness was a factor in judgement and in desire to make port."_

I have traveled that inlet several times enroute to/from Maine, and have sailed for over 50 years, taught navigation, etc., etc.

For what it's worth, I'd suggest that there might be additional factors to be considered.

1. In his writeup, the owner/skipper mentions "close inshore" and "lost sight of land" and "saw rocks of North Jetty dead ahead in heavy fog" and "no longer any sight of North, South Jetty, land or markers". This would suggest that the boat was intentionally being navigated close inshore, headed south. In those conditions -- and, indeed, in most any conditions -- it is not prudent to follow the shoreline. A boat transiting the NJ coast should be far offshore in deep water. Your fathometer is invaluable. Stay in deep water until reaching the latitude of the entrance, then turn westward and make your approach from deep water.

2. As mentioned, radar would have been a big help. Radar, in my opinion, is one of the most useful navigational tools one can have aboard, offering the ability to precisely locate the boat's position in reference to shore line and other objects.

3. A good chartplotter using raster charts would also have been helpful. When I transited the entrance, using NOAA paper and electronic (raster, not vector) charts on my computer, I found the positioning to be very accurate.

4. Even in zero visibility, a well-planned approach from the sea with fathometer, radar, chartplotter, etc. should avoid any possibility of hitting the submerged jetty. It's clearly marked on the charts, and even without any working lights the boat's position with respect to the channel entrance could be rather easily determined.

5. If you have any doubt whatsoever of your ability to safely navigate this or any other channel, it would be good to stand offshore and await daylight.

FWIW,

Bill


----------



## TakeFive (Oct 22, 2009)

From his description, it sounds like he saw the two white/orange "Danger" buoys "A" and "B" over the submerged jetty (which were not on his out of date charts, but are on current charts), and in the fog, darkness, and queasiness of seasickness, mistook them for R6 and G7 that mark the entrance. Went through them and right onto the jetty.








He said he had a handheld GPS. If this is the type with embedded charts (mini chart plotter), he might have avoided this mishap. But it sounds like it might be the older type that just gives digital coordinates that you need to plot onto a paper chart manually, which would have been impractical for those conditions.

It's a heartbreaking story, and those of us less experienced sailors could imagine making the same mistake in such difficult conditions. I admire the guy for his willingness to teach the rest of us with his honest recounting of the incident. I'm glad everyone was OK.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Btrayfors i is right on. Good post. Having done this inlet many times I concur.

Tragedy as Jeff said for the loss of boat. Thank god everyone was rescuied and is safe.

Dave


----------



## joethecobbler (Apr 10, 2007)

I came into barnegat inlet last year under small craft gusts to 40 10-12' seas from the south south east with my engine failing due to a clogged fuel pickup. it would run for about 45 seconds at a time.
I was a bit ill from working below to assess engine issue. the visibility was poor and it was approx 1500-1600 hrs. 
I had used this inlet before.
It was a little more excitement than I'm usually looking for. I'm glad I had better luck that the captain of ode to joy.
I did choose to enter from the outer sea bouy's and deep water as opposed to hugging the shoreline. I think the choice to hug the shoreline was one of the first links in the chain that lead to the sinking.
nothing good ever seems to come from a lee shore.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

RhythmDoctor said:


> From his description, it sounds like he saw the two white/orange "Danger" buoys "A" and "B" over the submerged jetty (which were not on his out of date charts, but are on current charts), and in the fog, darkness, and queasiness of seasickness, mistook them for R6 and G7 that mark the entrance. Went through them and right onto the jetty.


No fancy electronics needed to avoid this. A simple look at the compass should have indicated his heading was off by 90°

Unfortunate tragedy. Glad all hands are well. It is just a boat and can be replaced.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

treilley said:


> No fancy electronics needed to avoid this. A simple look at the compass should have indicated his heading was off by 90°
> 
> Unfortunate tragedy. Glad all hands are well. It is just a boat and can be replaced.


A compass? What's that?

One of the biggest dangers today is the sort of full and uncritical embrace of electronic means of determining something as basic as a compass heading... Most people have come to equate a boat's heading and COG as displayed by a GPS/plotter as being one and the same, when in fact they can sometimes be wildly divergent... For instance, on a boat moving very slowly through a side-setting current...

One other thing this accident highlights for me, is what valuable instruments your _EARS_ can be in such a situation... Engine noise can really inhibit your ability to sort things out in the sort of uncertainty the skipper describes... Without radar, the sound of breaking surf can be your most invaluable position-fixing devices, and aids in avoiding dangers...

Running an inlet, of course, is almost always gonna be done under power - especially in a situation like existed at Barnegat last week, where one might need to maneuver suddenly and dramatically out of danger in thick visibility... But, often the smartest thing one can do, is to shut down the engine for a few moments, and simply _LISTEN_, such a simple approach can often tell you a lot...

Approaching a coast like the one of Maine, for example, in thick fog, IMHO is always FAR safer when done under sail, as opposed to under power... Unfortunately, fog is often accompanied by light or nonexistent wind, but ghosting along under sail is still often the safest approach to off-lying dangers... Fog can easily play tricks on your senses, but your hearing can be one of the most reliable, it often seems heightened in the fog, and the direction of the sound of waves breaking on rocks or a beach is always true, and every bit as accurate as a bearing taken off a radar screen...

Someone questioned how radar might have detected the presence of a submerged jetty... Actually, in such a situation, especially with today's newest broadband generation of radars, at low water, the wave action over the submerged rocks might have actually been perceptible to a certain extent... In any case, as others have mentioned, radar would have been invaluable in helping the skipper better understand his position, and orientation relative to the bigger picture of the inlet...


----------



## emoney (Jun 2, 2010)

What a sad story, and I hope not the "ending" of this saga, just a chapter. It's refreshing to know that someone who invested blood, sweat & tears, not to mention a few of his hard earned dollars, into bringing an old grande dame back to respectability, made a mistake, and then publicly admitted it. You sir, may have only begun the journey to earning the monicker "Captain", but you've earned the right to use it at will in my book. I should hope that your integrity on display is an example of the "norm" as opposed to being a rare occurrence.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

I think we've all made the mistake of an overly optimistic assessment. Few have to pay for that mistake with the loss of a boat.


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

I read about the need for radar, or a chartplotter and I can't help but think none of that would have really helped. I think the root problem is simply a lack of basic coastal navigation skills, whatever equipment you have aboard. 

There is a pretty good book on this subject published by the US Coast Guard Auxilliary. I have the second edition published in 1990, because it was written by my wife's boss. She did the word processing for the manuscript sent to the publishers. This of course was before GPS and chart plotters became popular, but the basic skills are certainly the same.

I did Manasquan Inlet to Block Island on a 30' Cape Dory a few years ago. It was my first experience with a chart plotter. I was really impressed with the AIS that showed us at times up to 28 ships approaching New York harbor, many of which we couldn't even see. However the chart plotter not so much. With the screen size and resolution we have today it is like looking at a navigation chart through a pinhole. I find it very difficult to get a sense of where I am from a chart plotter.

I bought my boat the next year and brought it up from the Chesapeake below Annapolis to Toms River, NJ. I bought a current chart kit for the area and it came with a software version of the charts too. I plotted my course for the whole trip on the computer, then printed 8-1/2 x 11 sheets for overlapping areas along my intended path. Together with the full size chart in the cockpit I had a really good sense of where we were the whole time, using a GPS48 handheld.

Gary H. Lucas


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Yet.. still with all the damage and danger for so very many years, the inlet and jetties are still not maintained in a manor that would make things somewhat safer for the mariner's? 

Could it be that because such inlets are almost only used by recreational boaters? 

Just as there is no money for the ICW which silted and shoaled again because it's "only" recreational boaters. would be my guess. 

Are inlets in New England so badly marked? Lobster and fishing boats come and go in all kinds of bad weather. Would professional Mariners accept, "Oh it's not well marked" ?

Sad the boat was lost sad that there were mistakes made, even more sad is the blame never falls of the Authority that maintains (or doesn't) the inlet from hell. 

Don't think I'd ever even consider trying to enter Barnegat if I ever get on the ocean LOL 

Yeah I know.. I'm over simplifying LOL


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

I have done Barnegat many times. There are times to not go in, yes and you should not at that time. I respect it quite a bit. I Always come in from 2 miles out...never hugging the shore as shoals abound nearby and right outside almost ALL the 4 sets of pairs of markers going out into the ocean from the jettys.

This inlet curiously enough is one which many commercial boats do use. One of the boats on the TV Show with the Swordfish fishermen comes out this inlet. Many clammers, long liners and commercial netters use this inlet. When offshore at night sometimes the are off the inlet 5-10 miles and look like a city all lit up out in the darkness.

Denise point is well taken about them ignoring dreding as it is mainly for recreational boaters.

Another point...the NJ Islands are barrier islands and migrate naturally to the bay side and silt and fill in. Dredging this huge expense is like the story of Sysaphis who pushed the rock up the hill every day only to watch it roll down every night. Is it really a good use of tax dollars to do this?

Dave


----------



## SailingWebGuy (May 5, 2010)

Is the boat still there? I live on the island. Maybe I'll drive up to the north end and snap some pics tomorrow.


----------

